# Pics pics pics!(pic heavy, duh!)



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I'm excited about my new camera(I'd been using my cell previously) so I have been taking pics of the girls, and a few random ones of the boys.
1: Negrita
2: Lady
3. Violet(what a fatty!)
4. Alice and Razzi
5. Roma, Razzi, Violet, Lady(clockwise)
6 & 7. Negrita
8. Violet, Lady, Alice, Razzi (left to right)
9. Alice
10. Lady
11. Roma peeking out underneath a moss ball
12. Alice
The rest are Frosty, the Midas' tank, and a cute pic of an oto in the sorority.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

AWESOME pics! xDD Aren't cameras SO much fun?

Ack! I'm IN LOVE with all your girls!! <33 xDDDD I want them all :lol: They're just so adorable!
And Frosty! <3 He looks like hes recovering well!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! Frosty has a bunch of regrowth, thank goodness! You can see how bad it all got though. 
So as I was loading pics, I realized I didn't have any of Gaga, so I went to look for her, and she was hiding, so I kinda moved her out of her hiding spot, and she was just listlessly swimming round the tank. I hope she's ok...?
Anyways here's a couple pics of her. She looks so green with the flash!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I see what you mean D: Fin rot is just horrible.....its a good thing hes getting better! Even with short fins, hes still gorgeous, and its wonderful to see hes doing well because he reminds me so much of Gabriel <33 

Ooooo, Gagas colors are beautiful!! Gotta love that green! <3 I hope shes okay though! D: Maybe she was just sleeping....


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all gorgeous! One of the females looked like she was going to pop any second, she has so many eggs.lol


----------



## Katana (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice! i love all ur pics...especially negrita  frosty had fin rot? thats so sad.. . looks like he's recovering atleast 

i hope my fish lives.. i don't have no fancy tank heaters or caves. i have a plant. and donald duck. a tank. and love.

bettaxfishxcrazy wich one lol? i can't tell the difference ! =P


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

awwww i want that black female! soooo adorable! very good pics! your sorority is so amazing! can we get a full shot?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG, Alex, I almost got a black one for my friend, but since I have to wait a couple days to get her shrimp I'll get her then.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, nice pics


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty girls. And Frosty is looking pretty darn good these days.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Katana said:


> Nice! i love all ur pics...especially negrita  frosty had fin rot? thats so sad.. . looks like he's recovering atleast
> 
> i hope my fish lives.. i don't have no fancy tank heaters or caves. i have a plant. and donald duck. a tank. and love.
> 
> bettaxfishxcrazy wich one lol? i can't tell the difference ! =P


Violet.lol You can see that her belly is very extended meaning she has LOTS of eggs in her.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome! Lovely bettas!


----------

